# Sponsering overseas employees?



## detroitmania (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this true certain companys can sponser me to work in there country?

Would it be possible to get maybe a webpage or a link to one with all the companys that do this sort of thing?

Obviously i would have to have some work experiance for something.

How long can they sponser you to work in there country?


Cheers, Detroitmania.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum detroitmania and yes, what you ask is true and what's more it can be temporary, leading to permanence or straight off permanent sponsorship.

There are obviously eligibility requirements to be met by both employers and employees and you can find deyails if you look through starting @ Visa Options - Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration.

You also need to be aware that Australia has been tightening its belt this year via a processing priorities application as a result of GFC and unemployment now and what may happen.
That said, emploer sponsored positions are top of the priorities list.
More info @ http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-priority-processing.pdf

As to companys that do it, it's more a case of searching out work which you can do by contacting major companys that may employ people with your occupation or looking at online employment sites such as SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Jobs, Job Search, Employment Information and Career Advice at careerone.com.au - find career advice, review employment news and search for jobs at careerone.com.au to see what is on offer and then first contacting them to see if they will be looking at foreign workers via sponsorship and if so, get an application in.

If you do a Employer Sponsorship Agencies - Google Search you'll likely find a heap of agents, possibly some immigration agents who double for that and employment.
It could be that they expect you to sign up with them, maybe a pay a fee regardless of whether a job is found for you or not.


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Look for the professional recruitment services they have a list of employers that are looking for staff and will sponsor.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Of course you have to have a competitive background and experience before some employer considers you. It is not easy to get a job while on a country and it may get worse if things wont work for either party once you are in their country.


----------

